# new food = liquid diarhea and uncontrollable vomit ?



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

We switched Moose recently [ a week ago or so] to Wellness by Mother Hubbard, from his previous food, Nutram. He's been tollerating the switch fine, though a little bit gassy. Yesterday throughout the day he was a little uneasy, begging to go out even in the pouring rain [you KNOW there's something wrong when Moose doesn't melt from a rain drop] but nothing major happened- we went to bed... I woke up and ... O M G!!! All over the carpets upstairs..playroom, hall, stairs . It's like he just lost complete control of his system , the poor guy. I found him, confined to the kitchen [tiles] just shaking by the back door. 

So what should I do? Anything? Or do I let it ride out?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a bug. make sure he has plenty to drink and let him out as often as possible. slowly introduce some solid foods if he will have them. maybe a biscut that he likes. ;D


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

by around 11am he seemed so much better, but still not devouring food as usual.. normally he's our secondary vacuum cleaner with cheerios- and I think this may be why he was so sick... perhaps!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian went through the same thing the other day. We got home from work and the inside of his crate was covered....he was too :-X
He has been eating boiled chicken and rice since then. He hasn't had a poop in a day cause he pooped out EVERYTHING that day.
His energy never changed even that day, he was still our typical Kian although a little sleepy.
Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

You should put him on a diet of boiled chicken/hamburger and rice for at least 3 days until his stomach calms down. I had to do this twice when Jake was a puppy. I took him to the vet too and they gave me a liquid that would calm down his tummy. Between that and the rice/chicken diet, he was all better in a few days. It did take a while though, I remember worrying he was eating enough with the rice and chicken. I would just boil a few chicken breasts and a bunch of rice, shred the chicken and store it in a bowl in the fridge. He loved it. He just turned a year and he is almost always solid now finally!!


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

You should treat any dog tummy bugs by starvation. This will not harm the dog but allows the stomach bug to be eliminated. Also you can buy pro kolin to help bring back the natural flora of the gut.


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bauer had this same exact thing last night. We switched him from the "puppy" version of his food to the "adult" version about a week ago and ever since he hasn't had a solid poop. I read online that mixing his food with yogurt would soothe his stomach. Do you think I should do that or try the boiled chicken and rice?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I give my puppy yogurt at every meal because it is apparently good for their system. However you sohuld be mixing the food as you switch him, not just switch all at once. Canned pumpkin can also help firm up the poops from what I have heard. I haven't tried that yet because I don't want a constipated puppy!


----------

